# Frequent Soft Stools...anyone else with this problem?



## Guest

Hey All! I don't suffer from IBS-C or IBS-D. I'm actually right in the middle. Most of the time I have soft stools and a few bowel movements a day. Does anyone else have the same problem? I could sure use some advice on how to have a normal bowel movement. I've tried a bunch of stuff, including Caltrate Plus. Any suggestions? Thanks everyone.


----------



## LNAPE

How did you take the Caltrate. If you want to email me I will see if I can assist you in working out the right dose for you.


----------



## Guest

Since you are in Canada, you could ask your doctor about Dicetel (pinaverium bromide). I also have the "loose stools" in the morning several times till cleared out. I found that 1/2 pill twice a day works for me - adapt to suit. Hope you find something that will help you.


----------



## Simon Woo

Me too! Sometimes I have to go up to 6 times in the mornings before everything clears up. The first BM is not so bad, then it gets increasingly softer.I took Caltrate Plus for 2 weeks (twice a day) but didn't see any improvements...<< SiMoN >>


----------



## MartyG

I've had this since last year after taking a dose of antibiiotics and then being diagnosed with thyroid and being put on medication (Armour). Currently my doctor and I are trying to "tweak" the dosage to see if that will help. If anyone has any suggestions, am interested in hearing.I now take 3 caltrate plus 1 gram of L-Glutamine 3 x a day.[This message has been edited by MartyG (edited 08-04-2000).]


----------



## Guest

This is exactly what I have. The first stool in morning is not bad, but the 4 after that get worse. The later ones also come with some cramps. When I have to go,, I have to go NOW! This summer has been the worst for me. I don't really know what has changed.I had a colonscope(?) last spring, they told me I had a sensitive bowel. (No kidding Mary Popins!) After reading here, I tried Caltrate. It seemed to really help at first but has no effect anymore. Maybe I should take more and more often? When I went to the doc, he told me to try Metemucil. That really helped a lot for a while, now, not so much. I am wondering if taking an enema the night before might help straighten things out. Any one tried that?


----------



## Guest

TRY FIBOGEL FOR SOFT OR LOOSE STOOLS. IT IS VERY GOOD AND TOTALLY SAFE. IT IS MADE FROM A FORM OF FIBRE CALLED PHSYLLIUM HUSK.AL


----------



## Guest

This is the same problem I have. The doctors don't ever seem to have a clue. I have tried citracel and that worked for about a week. The doctor put me on dicyclomine and that worked for a few months. Now I am back to where I started. It gets frustrating.


----------



## Simon Woo

It is realy assuring to see that you guys are also having the same problems as me. Do we all agree that the solution is to find something that can bind our stools? I miss those days years back when I go to the toilet once for the day and that would be enough. Has anybody developed anxiety attacks because of this? I have because I need to travel on the train to work every morning.Would welcome all emails to talk about this and hopefully find a solution. Thanks!<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Nicol

You know, soft stool is the best kind of stool to have. It is the happy medium between constipation and diarrhea. I would not worry about your stools being soft but I would worry about the pain, cramping and anything else associated with the soft stools.


----------



## Guest

Nicole, it is all connected. This is not normal. These soft sausage-like stool takes forever to "process" and the whole time I'm cramping badly and breaking out in a sweat. This happens several times over several hours and I must stay close to a bathroom the whole time. The cramps go on and on. When the stools are more normal, all the other problems diminish or disappear. Also for me, it is not what I ate just before the attack - it is what I ate yesterday (which makes a food journal very helpful). Anyway, things are looking up for me - I just hope they stay that way!


----------

